# Saddle Fitter (that carries own stock) in Dorset Wanted



## FlyingCircus (7 May 2016)

As in title.
Don't want to use Lisa Theron or Wessex Saddles.

Looking to buy 2 new saddles (1 dressage and 1 jump) and sell a GP. Have a good budget so they need to carry a range of brands, so I can see what fits best.
No one that will push one brand. No one that doesn't understand how to fit a saddle


----------



## asmp (7 May 2016)

Claire Barnett of Bearhouse saddlery is a master saddler and she used to come out to Dorset when I lived there.  In fact I used her when I also lived in Wiltshire and still use her now I live in Hampshire!


----------



## FlyingCircus (10 May 2016)

Thanks! Do you know if she's likely to stock Amerigo/Equipe/etc type saddles?
Thinking of splashing out abit if I really like the saddle!


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (10 May 2016)

Don't know what sort of horse you're wanting to fit the saddle to, but I recently trialed a horse (cob) that had a very nice saddle which had the plate "Rich and Sons" of South Petherton. Dunno anymore about them, sorry.

Nearly bought the horse for the saddle alone!! (nope, tell a lie, didn't - sent it back as not suitable  - liked the saddle but not the horse LOL )


----------



## asmp (10 May 2016)

FlyingCircus said:



			Thanks! Do you know if she's likely to stock Amerigo/Equipe/etc type saddles?
Thinking of splashing out abit if I really like the saddle!
		
Click to expand...

To be honest, I'm not sure what she stocks as my first saddle off her was second hand and the second one was a Hastilow with an adjustable gullet.  However, when my daughter's youngster needed a saddle last year she didn't have anything to fit him but told us what  make of saddle to look for in size and fit (we bought privately and she came back and fitted it)  I'm assuming she could probably tell you what make would suit your horse best and you could buy else where.  She has a website www.bearhousesaddlery.co.uk.  She is in demand you may have to wait a while for her to come out.


----------



## Tangaroo (10 May 2016)

Lisa Hoskins is very good and normally has a good selection.


----------



## Yogi Bear (5 July 2016)

Do you mind me asking why not the 2 mentioned saddles? Only I have one booked to come out.. Should I be looking to book someone else in?


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (5 July 2016)

http://www.nfed.co.uk/services.php?controller=pjListings&action=pjActionView&id=59


----------



## FlyingCircus (23 July 2016)

Thanks everyone, all sorted now 




Yogi Bear said:



			Do you mind me asking why not the 2 mentioned saddles? Only I have one booked to come out.. Should I be looking to book someone else in?
		
Click to expand...

You've probably already had them out by now, but feel free to message if not


----------

